# "My baby loves me!!" HAUL



## bellaconnie80 (Jul 28, 2008)

This is out July haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 We went to the CCO, MAC store, Sephora, Nordstroms, and Stuart Weitzman


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow...fantastic haul!!  I love those shoes, too!!


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow. You are one lucky girl.
Great haul!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 28, 2008)

wow!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow is about right! Enjoy!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 29, 2008)

lovely haul!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Jul 29, 2008)

wow! awesome haul!


----------



## Fairybelle (Jul 30, 2008)

Those shoes are TDF!!! So cute, and fantastic haulage overall!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## vcanady (Jul 30, 2008)

wow amazing shoess


----------



## Moxy (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh mah dawg. Gorgeoues shoes and great choice of make up!!!


----------



## Jot (Jul 30, 2008)

fantastic haul xx


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 30, 2008)

Yaaay for hot pink gorgeous Stuart Weitzmans and yaaaay for all of the MAC! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## richelleneB (Jul 30, 2008)

WOWWWW - YOU ARE SOOOO LUCKY! this haul are really niceeee!


----------



## Cinci (Jul 30, 2008)

nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  what are the names of the purple paint and pigment?


----------



## lethaldesign (Jul 30, 2008)

Cute shoes!! Enjoy your haul.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jul 30, 2008)

Those shoes are HOT!!!!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jul 31, 2008)

your cco has heatherette?


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what are the names of the purple paint and pigment?_

 
Pigment looks like "viz-a-violet" imo


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 31, 2008)

wow! love your haul. enjoy your goodies!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jul 31, 2008)

Those shoes are HOT!!!! What's the name of your pink lip liner next to the sky & sea MES???


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 31, 2008)

WOW !!! Nice Haul, Cute shoes!!! Enjoy


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice haul and really cute shoes!


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 1, 2008)

ok...those shoes completely caught my eye! love them and the mac haul is AMAZING!


----------



## Emi-lyn (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh, love your shoes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Enjoy!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Aug 4, 2008)

HOly Crap!!! Great haul!!! I love those shoes!


----------

